# Can fish get "scabs"?



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

You might have seen the post about my fish. He got stuck in the little hole in terra-cotta cups and ripped a good chunk of scales off. He's been laying on his side and not swimming well ever since (yesterday).

My question is can Betta get "scabs", so to speak, when this happens? There is this thin, very fine, peach-white, "hairy" layer on him. But it's only on where he got injured. I understand that it could be a fungus but could it spread over a huge section in less than 7-12 hours? I saw a little on him at the start of his big fin and thought it was left over skin, and this was earlier today so all this new stuff just showed up quite quickly.

He was healthy so to speak when I bought him. He didn't have this layer when I got him at petco. I am treating him with AQ salt and decaf green tea (as advised by Oldfishlady) in addition to his treated water. He has a lot of trouble swimming so he is floating in his QT cup. 

I understand that it's too early to expect him to move around and what not, I'm just wondering if this layer is something to be concerned about. 

This is him right after the incident occurred:









That pink-ish area is where is scales where and it now was it covered with that "fuzz"

I just don't think that a fungus can spread that fast in less than half a day! He has clean water and will be cleaning it daily with the salt a tea treatment for at least a week in hopes that he will get better.

Anyways, that's kinda what led up to the thought is Betta fish can get scabs like humans do after a scrap.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

There's probably nothing to worry about, but I don't know...


----------



## lilbloofish (Feb 28, 2010)

I am thinking it may be more slime coat which may act as the betta's "scab". My betta got some scales removed and the stuff you described formed on her. But i am no expert.....


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

He died this morning, I'm still not sure if it was that stuff that was on him or his injury or he was sick to begin with from Petco. At least the other fish I got is healthy, I'm preparing to cycle the tank for just him currently.


----------



## mand (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear he died.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah me too, but it happens. He's not miserably anymore now at least.


----------

